# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thënia e ditës

## MaDaBeR

Meqe tema e vjeter u mbyll nga plotesimi i postimeve te lejuara ne nje teme, mendova te hap temen e re "Thënia e Ditës..."

Do isha i kenaqur nese theniet do ishin te ndryshme nga ato qe jane postuar deri me tani. E gjithashtu, te shoqeroheshin nga autoret perkates. Kjo qofte per respekt e qofte edhe per te bere qe ata qe lexojne per here te pare, te marin shkas nga nje thenie e qelluar qe atyre u pelqen, per te studiuar apo lexuar veprat e atij autori. 

E meqe e hapa kete teme, po e nis me nje domethenie shume te rendesishme...

*Arritja më e madhe e edukimit është toleranca....*

|_Helen Keller_|

----------


## hot_prinz

Pershendetje MaDaBeR, 
me pelqejne thenjet qe i poston.  :buzeqeshje: 


_Ai qe meson por nuk mendon, eshte i humbur!
Ai qe mendon por nuk meson, eshte ne rrezik._

Confucius

----------


## hot_prinz

_Lavdia jone me e madhe nuk eshte te mos rrezohemi asnjehere, 
por te ngritemi pas cdo renie._ 

Confucius

----------


## Nete

Kete nuk e kam postuar me par :buzeqeshje: 

Mos u mundo asnjehere te arsyetohesh  miqte e vertet nuk kane nevoje te degjojne arsyetimet, ndersa armiqte sdo te degjojne sidoqofte.
Elbert Hubbard (1856  1915)

----------


## Serioze

Një jetë e kaluar me gabime jo vetëm që është më e ndershme, por më e vlefshme se një jetë e kaluar duke mos bërë asgjë.~(George Bernard Shaw)

----------


## hot_prinz

_Eshte e lehte te urresh dhe eshte e veshtire te duash.
Kjo eshte e gjithe skema se si punojne gjerat.
Te gjitha te mirat jane veshtire per ti arritur,
kurse gjerat e keqija jane shume lehte per ti marre._

Confucius

----------


## AlbaneZ

Dy shoke ishim ne,te donim ty..
Ti njerin do doje,s'do doje te dy...

Un.

----------


## Nete

E drejta është e drejtë, akoma dhe nëse të gjithë janë kundër teje, dhe Padrejtësia është padrejtësi akoma dhe sikur të gjithë të jenë në krahun tënd. (William Penn, 1644  1718).

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Sa i takon njerëzve, mund të themi se në përgjithësi ata janë të paqëndrueshëm, hipokritë dhe të pangopur me përfitime...*

_|Niccolò Machiavelli|_

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Armiku më i keq është ai që të urren duke të patur shok !!*

----------


## Tipiku

*“ Kujtimet e bukura tregojnë që ke një të kaluar të pasur. Kujtimet e keqija tregojnë që ke qenë mjaftueshëm e fortë për të vazhduar më tej ”*

----------


## tetovarja87

*Te dhashe fjalen qe do te luftoja kunder c'do gjeje,per te mbrojture dashurin tone!
Por,kunder zemres tende nuk luftoj dot.*

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Nuk kam takuar kurrë një njeri aq injorant sa prej të cilit të mos mësoja diçka...*

_|Galileo Galilei|_

----------


## silentgirl

Miku im me i mire eshte pasqyra...,sepse kur une qaj ajo nuk qesh kurr.. !!

----------


## silentgirl

Nuk ka rendesi se sa mire sillesh me njerzit...,gjithmon kane per te te trajtuar sipas interesit te tyre apo humorit.....!

----------


## tetovarja87

*“ Kujtimet e bukura tregojnë që ke një të kaluar të pasur. Kujtimet e keqija tregojnë që ke qenë mjaftueshëm e fortë për të vazhduar më tej ”*

----------


## tetovarja87

*Endrrat jan si yjet,mjafton te ngresh koken larte...dhe gjithmon jan aty...*

----------


## silentgirl

Nuk është fatkeqësi nëse jeta nuk të jep atë që ti dëshiron... Fatkeqësi është kur jeta të merr atë që të kishte dhënë një herë..

----------


## silentgirl

Nese zemra eshte e paster,nga goja dalin fjale te mira... !

----------


## Tipiku

*Ska Dashuri Pa Dhimbje Tha Lepuri Dhe Perqafoj Iriqin.*

----------

